

Veterans: Don't Reintegrate, Rebuild America  - cgrills
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chadgrills/veterans-dont-reintegrate-rebuild-america

======
cgrills
Tired of watching the #VAscandal. There are easy fixes to this, not going to
be quiet any longer. Appreciate any support !

